# CAI problem



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

I installed a CAI on my 06 GTO LS2 this morning and had a few problems. The first is if I left the MAF sensor installed on the CAI the car would lug and die. If I un plugged it totally the engine ran fine. The traction controll switch turned off and wont turn back on.The engine light came on even after disconnecting the neg battery cable for a bit and even tried the pos cable. neither fixed it. Ignoring the engine light and running with the MAF unpluged the car ran great but shifted hard as hell. (its an automatic). so WTF do I need to do to hook up the CAI and not trip the engine light and not **** hard.
thanksmad:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Did you but the maf on back wards


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

no i checked it first to see and it was inline correctly


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

which cai do you have?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I know some filters that are oiled, typically like the ones on CAI, the oil can be applied to think and can get on the MAF screen cause it to read incorrectly, hense a bad running engine. Def check all the clamps for a leak, make sure MAF is clean, and make sure its the correct direction. Then unplug your battery so you can reset your fuel trim. Drive fora little and it should be good to go.

Unless there are additional issues with the car, a CAI shouldn't cause that must problem.

Do you have a Diablosprt or anything, maybe refert back to the stock tune if possible just to check it. Could of flashed wrong.


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks man, It was a cheapy CAI that was for a friends car that is shaped like a "Y" using 2 filters prior to the intake. My dumb ass placed the MAF on one side of the Y behind one filter so a gear head explained that the MAF needed to be placed at the intake port of the engine after the filters to give it an accurate function for air intake from both filters not just one. Kinda hard to explain with out a pic, but Im going to try it, being that it actually made sense to me. HAHA. Thanks for the input. Sometime we cant help the blonde moments.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Like this one?


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

*nope*

what the heck is that? is that the twin turbo setp?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Supercharged Northstar engine, it draws air from the back of the supercharger.


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sweet, Sounds like a fun and pricey system.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

you said you had a air intake with a Y pipe and two filters?


----------



## annapolisgto (May 12, 2009)

you need to spray down your maf with cleaner and i promise you that was your problem.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

whytedude422 said:


> I installed a CAI on my 06 GTO LS2 this morning and had a few problems. The first is if I left the MAF sensor installed on the CAI the car would lug and die. If I un plugged it totally the engine ran fine. The traction controll switch turned off and wont turn back on.The engine light came on even after disconnecting the neg battery cable for a bit and even tried the pos cable. neither fixed it. Ignoring the engine light and running with the MAF unpluged the car ran great but shifted hard as hell. (its an automatic). so WTF do I need to do to hook up the CAI and not trip the engine light and not **** hard.
> thanksmad:


Seeing that the problem started right after CAI install, you know where the problem is . it's the CAI. Make sure the filters are Clean, double check all the clamps and make sure the MAF is facing in the right direction.


----------

